# The best German course in Gottingen



## Ratna (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi all,

Because I just arrived, so I have to join in German language corse ASAP, where the best institution or courses in Gottingen that I can join ?

Please give the address and telfon number 

Thank you


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

Ratna said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Because I just arrived, so I have to join in German language corse ASAP, where the best institution or courses in Gottingen that I can join ?
> 
> ...


i can't give you advise on German classes in Göttingen (other than VHS), but if you want to try something online try Duolingo. It's free and I think kind of fun. I use it to learn spanish.


----------



## Ratna (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you my friend for your advise.


----------

